# Speichenbruch Slr 38



## Deleted 586297 (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen. Gibt es derzeit Probleme mit den Newmen Advanced Slr 38? Mir sind heute 2 Speichen am Nippel gerissen. Die Laufräder sind an einem Komplettrad von Cube verbaut. 

Viele Grüße Markus


----------



## aka (18. Juni 2021)

Mit dem Laufradsatz gibt es anscheinend Probleme - hier haben sich einige zu diesem Thema gemeldet, eventuell kennst du die ja schon:









						Cube Agree C 62 SLT - haben wir ein Montagsrad erwischt?
					

Hallo,  ich bin neu hier und wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob wir (mein Bekannter und ich) die einzigen sind, die mit dem neuen Model (MJ21) des Cube Agree C62 SLT Probleme haben - evtl. haben wir ja nur die berühmten Montagsräder erwischt  :-(  Wir haben uns das Rad im Januar geholt und nun...




					www.rennrad-news.de
				











						Ersatzspeiche für Newmen Advanced
					

Hallo zusammen,  mir ist bei meinem Newmen Advanced sl r.38 Laufradsatz eine Speiche gerissen. Leider finde ich weder auf der Herstellerseite noch anderswo im Netz Informationen, welche Speichen-/Nippelform und Speichenlänge man als Ersatzteil ordern kann.  Hat hier vielleicht jemand einen Tipp...




					www.rennrad-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsic (27. Juni 2021)

Wir mussten leider an 2 neuen SL-R 38 HR Laufrädern Speichenrisse feststellen und haben den Support kontaktiert. Beim ersten Fall wurde das Laufrad eingeschickt und neu eingespeicht. Seitdem ist keine Speiche mehr gerissen ( ca. 500km), Der andere Fall ist noch aktuell, heute erst passiert ( 27.06.21) Support wurde kontaktiert und das Laufrad wird eingeschickt. Ich denke auch hier wird der support umgehend reagieren. Mich wundert nur das Speichenproblem. Ich habe mir als Trainingslaufradsatz noch den SL-R 32 zugelegt. Gebraucht mit Rechnung( die Rechnung war ein Servicebeleg über neu eingespeichte Laufräder...)
Ich hoffe das die Speichenproblematik mit der Ausbesserung beseitigt ist.


----------



## MG (28. Juni 2021)

Dorsic schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die Speichenproblematik mit der Ausbesserung beseitigt ist.



@Dorsic:: Wenn Dein Laufradsatz betroffen war, dann wirst Du nach dem Umbau kein Problem mehr haben.
Der doppel post im in NEWMEN Laufräder ist überflüssig, denn hier geht es um unsere MTB Laufräder.


----------



## freetourer (28. Juni 2021)

Ich habe selbst auch einen Newmen Advanced SL-R 38 LRS (neben noch 5 weiteren LRS mit Newmen - Felgen im Haushalt)

Bisher macht der Satz keine Probleme - ich habe aber keinen Bock im Urlaub mit gebrochenden Speichen in den Alpen auf 2500m zu stehen.

@MG : Ein paar Informationen wären ganz nett.

- Was ist denn genau das Problem mit dem Laufrädern?

- Wie kann ich erkennen ob mein LRS von der Problematik betroffen ist?


----------



## MG (28. Juni 2021)

Das kannst gar nicht erkennen. Es ist leider so, dass es an manchen Hinterrädern zu Speichenbrüchen kommen kann. 
*Das betrifft übrigens ausschließlich unsere R.38 und sehr vereinzelt R.32 mit innenliegenden Nippeln.*
Es fällt auf, dass diese Brüche nach sehr kurzer Zeit, also nach den ersten paar hundert Km auftreten.


----------



## Meldeamt (17. Juli 2021)

MG schrieb:


> Das kannst gar nicht erkennen. Es ist leider so, dass es an manchen Hinterrädern zu Speichenbrüchen kommen kann.
> *Das betrifft übrigens ausschließlich unsere R.38 und sehr vereinzelt R.32 mit innenliegenden Nippeln.*
> Es fällt auf, dass diese Brüche nach sehr kurzer Zeit, also nach den ersten paar hundert Km auftreten.


Kann ich nur bestätigen, R.38 Satz nach 400 Km Speiche beim HR gerissen (neues Cube Komplettrad)... wieder Händler, wieder ohne Rad, nur Ärger für den man auch noch brav bezahlt...


----------



## SeppmitS (18. Juli 2021)

Heute hat es bei mir geklingelt.. Unter 200 km und weg das Teil. Der Laufradsatz davor mit alten Naben hat anständig 7k km gehalten


----------



## Meldeamt (19. Juli 2021)

Meldeamt schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen, R.38 Satz nach 400 Km Speiche beim HR gerissen (neues Cube Komplettrad)... wieder Händler, wieder ohne Rad, nur Ärger für den man auch noch brav bezahlt...


Rad jetzt bei Händler, er versucht wg R.38 zu intervenieren...  Hab auch gleich Rad zur 1. Inspektion dort gelassen, damit's mehr Sinn hat. Hab jahrelang Mavic Ksyrium Elite Alugarnitur gefahren, nie Probleme gehabt. Ist das so bei Carbon, Gewicht-Vortrieb contra Qualität? Würde September Radwoche in Frankreich fahren, hab jetzt natürlich Bedenken falls dort wieder defekt....


----------



## Cram82 (20. Juli 2021)

Bei mir hat der LRS knapp 800km geschafft (Cube Cross Race - aber nur auf der Straße als Rennrad). Ca. 4 Wochen nach dem Einschicken waren die "neuen" dann da mit außen liegenden Nippeln. Habe gestern und heute 2 kurze Runden gedreht. Noch hält es gut. Ich bin aber Optimist und denke das es auch weiter hält


----------



## MG (23. Juli 2021)

Meldeamt schrieb:


> Hab jahrelang Mavic Ksyrium Elite Alugarnitur gefahren, nie Probleme gehabt. Ist das so bei Carbon, Gewicht-Vortrieb contra Qualität? Würde September Radwoche in Frankreich fahren, hab jetzt natürlich Bedenken falls dort wieder defekt....


Das liegt an den innenliegenden Nippeln. Im ungünstigsten Fall liegt dieser auf einer Harzfalte und steht schief zur Speiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meldeamt (23. Juli 2021)

Danke für die Info Michi...🚴‍♂️


----------



## jake (24. Juli 2021)

MG schrieb:


> Das liegt an den innenliegenden Nippeln. Im ungünstigsten Fall liegt dieser auf einer Harzfalte und steht schief zur Speiche.


Würde mich interessieren wie man auf sowas wie innenliegende Speichennippel kommt??
Fürs Zentrieren den Reifen - am besten mit Milch - runter zu montieren und dann noch den Spezialschlüssel - nicht von Newman sondern DT - kaufen zu müssen, ist doch nicht wirklich zielführend.


----------



## Trailhog (5. August 2021)

Ich musste mein Cross Race auch nach 320km wieder zum Händler bringen da mir drei Speichen am Hinterrad gerissen waren. Jetzt warte ich schon seit knapp 4 Wochen drauf dass der Laufradsatz endlich zurück kommt. Ich hoffe ja dass das Vorderrad dann auch neu eingespeicht wird…. Mein Händler bekommt auch nicht wirklich ne Auskunft wie lange es dauert. Diese Woche ist auch schon wieder fast rum und nix… eigentlich ein schlechter Witz dass trotz bekanntem Problem die Laufräder trotzdem rausgehen. Im dümmsten Fall könnte man sich ja auch mal schön auf die Fresse packen wenn so ein Laufrad dann komplett kollabiert. Aber dann heißt es wahrscheinlich man hätte es außerhalb vom Nutzungsbereich bewegt. Wenn ich mein Rad nicht über JobRad geleast hätte und die Laufräder behalten müsste, hätte ich mir schon was anderes geholt. So heißt es halt mal wieder warten…


----------



## rmksenden (16. August 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst auch einen Newmen Advanced SL-R 38 LRS (neben noch 5 weiteren LRS mit Newmen - Felgen im Haushalt)
> 
> Bisher macht der Satz keine Probleme - ich habe aber keinen Bock im Urlaub mit gebrochenden Speichen in den Alpen auf 2500m zu stehen.
> 
> ...


Mein Cube Agree C:62 ist gerade mal 3 Wochen jung und gestern ist die zweite Speiche vom Hinterrad "newmen advanced sl r.38 carbon" gebrochen (die erste brach nach 12 Tagen).


----------



## rmksenden (16. August 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst auch einen Newmen Advanced SL-R 38 LRS (neben noch 5 weiteren LRS mit Newmen - Felgen im Haushalt)
> 
> Bisher macht der Satz keine Probleme - ich habe aber keinen Bock im Urlaub mit gebrochenden Speichen in den Alpen auf 2500m zu stehen.
> 
> ...


Mein Cube Agree C:62 ist gerade mal 3 Wochen jung und gestern ist bereits die zweite Speiche vom Hinterrad "newmen advanced sl r.38 carbon" gebrochen (die erste brach nach 12 Tagen).


----------



## Trailhog (16. August 2021)

Hast du die erste Speiche dann selbst gewechselt? LRS nicht zu Newmen geschickt? Ich hab meinen jetzt zwischenzeitlich zurück. Wurde komplett neu und herkömmlich eingespeicht. Bis jetzt mal keine Probleme mehr. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmksenden (16. August 2021)

Trailhog schrieb:


> Hast du die erste Speiche dann selbst gewechselt? LRS nicht zu Newmen geschickt? Ich hab meinen jetzt zwischenzeitlich zurück. Wurde komplett neu und herkömmlich eingespeicht. Bis jetzt mal keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> Gruß Michael


Hallo Michael,
die hat mein Händler gewechselt. Aus Gewährleistungsgründen werde ich natürlich nicht selbst an dem Bike schrauben. Ggf. wird es auch ein Rechtsstreit. Ich möchte diese Laufräder nicht mehr haben. Hier handelt es sich offensichtlich um einen eklatanten Sicherheitsmangel. Zumal ich jetzt in den Foren lesen muss, dass die Speichenbrüche sehr häufig auftreten.
Grüße, Rolf


----------



## Trailhog (16. August 2021)

Verstehe auch nicht warum Newmen die so weiter verkauft hat. Bzw. Die Händler nicht Bescheid wissen, Rückruf oder sonst wie. Aber eigentlich hätte dein Händler den kompletten LRS zu Newmen schicken müssen. Hat bei mir halt leider knapp 4 Wochen gedauert…


----------



## Meldeamt (17. August 2021)

Gestern Anruf v. Händler - Radsatz nach 4 Wochen wieder zurück (wie oben schon mehrmals berichtet)... Hoffentlich passt jetzt 😅  Eigenartig warum firmenseitig da nicht anders agiert wird ?


----------



## jazznova (19. August 2021)

Ich fahre den LRS auch auf meinen Cube Agree C62:SLT.
Bisher ist er auf 600KM unauffällig, jedoch macht mir das schon Bauchweg wenn man das liest.

@MG 
Sollte man generell den LRS zu Euch senden oder gibt es da eine Streuung?


----------



## SeppmitS (19. August 2021)

Mein LR wurde innerhalb von 3 Wochen inkl. Versandwege neu eingespeicht.

Alles gut, Rad läuft rund und ich kann endlich wieder fahren.


----------



## Meldeamt (25. August 2021)

Nachtrag: Bisher 3 Ausfahrten ohne Probleme (~250 km); Im September Radwoche in Frankreich, da kommt dann die Stunde der Wahrheit... 🚴‍♂️


----------



## Trailhog (2. September 2021)

Trailhog schrieb:


> Hast du die erste Speiche dann selbst gewechselt? LRS nicht zu Newmen geschickt? Ich hab meinen jetzt zwischenzeitlich zurück. Wurde komplett neu und herkömmlich eingespeicht. Bis jetzt mal keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> Gruß Michael




Etwas mehr als 700km später…


----------



## rmksenden (2. September 2021)

Trailhog schrieb:


> Etwas mehr als 700km später…


Da wird mir Angst und Bange. Das deutet doch darauf hin, dass die Speichen entweder zu sparsam dimensioniert oder aus ungeeignetem Material hergestellt wurden.


----------



## iceis (3. September 2021)

Trailhog schrieb:


> Etwas mehr als 700km später…


Die abgebildete Speiche ist deine Ersatzspeiche? weil die schaut ja nicht gerissen aus.
Hat mal wer ein Bild vom SL R 38 mit innenliegenden Nippeln?
Find nur Bilder zu normal eingespeichten.
Und welche innenliegenden Nippel sind da eigentlich verbaut?


----------



## Trailhog (3. September 2021)

iceis schrieb:


> Die abgebildete Speiche ist deine Ersatzspeiche? weil die schaut ja nicht gerissen aus.
> Hat mal wer ein Bild vom SL R 38 mit innenliegenden Nippeln?
> Find nur Bilder zu normal eingespeichten.
> Und welche innenliegenden Nippel sind da eigentlich verbaut?


Der Laufradsatz wurde bei Newmen komplett und herkömmlich neu eingespeicht. Die ist natürlich gerissen, ist ja kein Gewinde mehr dran.! 😉

Hier das Laufrad mit innenliegenden Nippeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (3. September 2021)

Trailhog schrieb:


> Der Laufradsatz wurde bei Newmen komplett und herkömmlich neu eingespeicht. Die ist natürlich gerissen, ist ja kein Gewinde mehr dran.! 😉
> 
> Hier das Laufrad mit innenliegenden Nippeln



Ah da hab ich nicht genau genug hingeguckt, dachte das dicke Ende wäre das Gewinde.
Danke 

Welche Innenliegenden Nippel die verbauen weis niemand?
Zwar klar das die Nippel nix dafür können sondern die Falten im Carbon innen wie Newmen ja selbst sagt aber mich interessierts einfach.


----------

